# TiVo gear - lots of it



## tracypie (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello TiVo fans!
I am a former TiVo employee, where I worked for almost 10 years. In an effort to put all of the stuff I accumulated over the years to good use; and be loved and coveted by another lover of TiVo, I decided to put up my prized TiVo memorabilia on eBay for charity auction today. There are a total of 63 items. I do not have the time to sell everything piecemeal, therefore, I am selling it in one big lot.

eBay search under TiVo Stuff or my seller id tracypies

Some cool items and collector's items that are on the auction block are: TiVo watches (2), Cycling jersey's from Waves to Wine teams (2), lunch box, etched water glasses, and a lot of original clothing with the tags still on or never worn.

Might only want some of it? Feel free to team up with someone and split your winnings should you be the highest bidder. Remember, 100% of this is going to charity.
(and yes, of course I kept a few items for myself as a reminder of all of the fond memories I had over the years).

Feel free to pass this along to anyone else who you think might be interested.

I'll also be posting on Facebook and Twitter.

Best to you and may the best bidder win!:up:
Tracy


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you post a link to the auction?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tiassa said:


> Can you post a link to the auction?


I found it here: http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Stuff-/190...ltDomain_0&hash=item2c54f47adc#ht_1722wt_1137


----------



## tracypie (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, sorry, I didn't have enough posts to post the link. You have to post 5 times or something before you can post links. You got it right though. 
Thanks for posting. Only 18hrs left on the auction. FYI - it has met the reserve of $100 and that's where it's at right now. 

Remember 100% going to charity through eBay Giving Works.

Also, shipping is quoted at $75 because it's 26lbs of stuff. But if I can ship it cheaper, I will reimburse the difference. I don't imagine it will be cheaper than $50 to ship. Bay Area residents can arrange to pick it up.

Cheers and thanks again Orangeboy for posting the link.

Best,
Tracy


----------

